# تعلم مبادئ التكييف المركزي بالفلاش



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام أقدم لكم موقع يشرح مبادئ التكييف المركزي وعناصره بالفلاش, وهذا هو رابط الموقع
http://www.price-hvac.com/media/trainingModule.aspx#
ونسأل الدعاء
وتقبلوا تحياتي :7:​


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## egy_silver (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعرقوب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ولله مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karamhanfy (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

وبارك وفيك وعلمك من عنده


----------



## اسحاق نصيب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdullah almahdi (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر خاص*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على الموقع الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## اراس الكردي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي 
تسلم يدك


----------



## alaa_84 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع جاااامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 يونيو 2009)

جارى فتح الموقع .................


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## youayman (20 يونيو 2009)

*بارك اللة*

بارك اللة فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ramez_matar (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوزادك العليم معرفة في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد الموقع جامد جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينصرك يا استـــــــــــــــــــادنا


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينصرك يا استـــــــــــــــــــادنا


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز محمد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مشروع الحافه (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مريع (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الموقع الجيد . وشكرا*​


----------



## midonagi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير والصلاح


----------



## adiiy_1234 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله أن يهبك من سحائب مغفرته فلا يبقى ذنبا عليك ومن فضائل رحمته فلا يقرب هما منك ومن أعين مرضاته فلا يدع عيبا بك وتقبل الله بنفحته الخير منا ومنك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموقع
ولو سمت كيف استطيع تنزيل المحاضرات ان صح التعبير
انا لدي برنامج save flash ولكن لم استطع التحميل
ارجو مساعدتي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## emara1955 (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم موقع رائع


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## msalx (19 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيرا ........


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 فبراير 2010)

great very good alf shokr


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_taha_a (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## mody2006oo7 (18 مارس 2010)

thanx man 

mohamed


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خادم محمد (19 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير كثير مفيد


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور يا هندسة وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

مجاهد الدنقلاوي قال:


> مشكوووور يا هندسة وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية


 
السلام م مجاهد
كيفك يا مجاهد
شعارك المصحف 
ما اروع ذلك
لكن النك نيم عكس الشعار
دعوها فانها ............
اخوك


----------



## حمزه حسنى (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## eehaboo (20 يونيو 2010)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بماعلمتنا يا ارحم الراحمين شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (4 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولله المثل الاعلى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حسن علاوي (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## alheety eng (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مستريورك (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (1 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elomda_5 (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ameeno (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك , موقع ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 مايو 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عديل القلب (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لأخوة الأعزاء أريد بحث عن التكييف المركزي ويفضل أنجليزي عاجل وهاااااااااااام
ولكم جزيل الشكر..............................................


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (7 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
ومشكورعلى هذا العمل


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (29 مايو 2011)

بجد موقع روعه بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

